# Baby boys in WA



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

That pregnant female i took in had her litter and im helping her owner look for homes. they're too young to leave mom yet. i think there are still 2 or 3 females and 7 males that are available. i believe all the babies are dumbos. i dont know at this point if jess is asking an adoption fee or not.

if anyone knows of people looking for dumbos in the seattle area or are looking for some themselves, let me know =)


----------



## furbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in Seattle and looking for 2 female (black eyed!) rats...


----------



## Darlantan (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Redmond, WA and am interested in getting rats. I have never had any before, but I have been lurking on this forum for months reading and learning. PM me if there are any still available.


----------

